# TivoWeb and TivoWeb plus



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, had a tivo since 2001 - and been reading but too scared to post! A really useful forum - thanks!
I installed a cache card with 512MB yesterday. I want to install tivoweb, but I'm confused about which version I should use for a UK tivo. I've read that the ui.itcl module doesn't work on uk modules. Is that also true for latest version of tivoweb? And what about tivoweb plus?
Basically, I'm a bit confused about where to find the latest/best version to use for a UK tivo. Can anyone help please?
Thanks!
Laurence


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html is a good place for a guide on how to install Tivoweb. You can install tivoweb and tivoweb plus if you really want to, I just use tivoweb though, as some modules didn't work properly in twp.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

I installed a Cachecard recently and only installed TiVoWebPlus, am I missing something by not installing TiVoWeb?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

AFAIK there are 3 versions doing the rounds.

Tivoweb was the original project but development stopped and he product is frozen at version 1.9.4. However, module development still goes on. Also, some UK users find the original Tivoweb to be less of a strain for their tivos.

Tivowebplus picked up from where Tivoweb left off and offered extras over Tivoweb. Most of the modules for Tivoweb also work for Tivowebplus.

There is a new Tivowebplus on the block now called Tivowebplus 2. This is a complete rebuild and is primarily aimed at the new tivos in the USA but it also seems to work on UK tivos. Old Tivoweb and Tivowebplus modules do not work with Tivowebplus 2.

The official Tivoweb website is here http://tivo.lightn.org/
But you will need some UK addons (ui.itcl and genres.js)

The official Tivowebplus 1 website is here http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net/

You can find out about Tivowebplus 2 and UK tivos here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343472


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh dear. I installed tivoweb 1.9.4
Worked ok, so I modified tivoweb.cfg and added username and password. Restarted tivoweb and still ok. Then I modified the sysinit author file using command:
echo "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
Then I restarted tivo to make sure it all worked. It went into a reboot loop and finally I got the green screen of death.
Can anyone help please?!
Laurence

...went out - and when I got back fully expecting to remove hard drive and use a back up copy - or something - it was working. Not brave enough to restart and see if it works again!
I wonder what caused it. Maybe hard drive on way out or something. Anyhow, good to have it back


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ...
> echo "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> ...


You have missed out the & on the end of the command.

Should be

echo "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

You might be interested in the tivoweb module to edit the startup script.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

FWIW, TivoWeb backgrounds itself so the & is not needed - but it doesn't hurt.

I suspect something else caused the reboot loop (which then will cause the GSOD). The repair under a GSOD won't fix rc.sysinit.author either.


----------



## CirenTivo (Oct 25, 2003)

Anybody Out there have the Setanta Sports Logos?


----------

